# "Gotcha" Day!



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

A year ago today, I adopted my two cat monkeys, Will and Kelly. I initially fostered them for the local animal shelter, but quickly fell in love and decided I needed to officially adopt them. My grandmother passed away two days before I first took in the cats, and they have been a source of tremendous comfort and happiness to me this past year. I'm so glad to have them, even when they are jumping on me to wake up at 4 am. Here are my fur babies!

When I first got them, their favorite spot to sleep was between the sink and bathtub




Older snuggling kitties




Embarrassing photo of Kelly 




Silly picture of Will




And two cats in boxes


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the stories of foster parents who fell in love and adopted, it happened to me as well.  Will and Kelly are beautiful.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

That is a lovely happy ending story , so glad you kept them, such lovely photos, and I love the name Catmonkeys, that's what I would call mine too.


----------



## vonPruescnek (Dec 18, 2012)

Very cute kitties!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful photos catching them with their personalities. Best of all they seem to get along.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Ha, I love the "embarrassing" photo of Kelly. They are both adorable!


----------



## OrlaghD (Sep 28, 2013)

So adorable! Those two seem to be tremendously happy with you.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Posilutely precious-absotively adorable! It's great they get along so well! Is Kelly male or female? Orange boys are more common,though I HAVE seen orange girls...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, they are so beautiful!


----------



## Dr. Penguin (Jul 8, 2013)

Awww, they are so adorable!

I giggled at "cat monkeys". I think I'm going to use that instead of "puppy" for my cat, as he is a very active little guy.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Adorable pictures! The embarrassing one made me laugh, but the silly Will cracked me up  So cute when you get those hilarious photos, you will always treasure them. 

They lucked out getting you to keep both of them. Happy Gotcha Day Will and Kelly! I was wondering the same thing, if Kelly was a girl, since orange girls are kind of rare.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! They definitely behave like little monkeys sometimes, getting into everything they shouldn't and climbing all over the place. I need to take a video of how Will gets to the top of the cat tree- rather than jump from platform to platform, he shimmies up the posts and kind of swings himself onto the highest platform.

Bluemilk & howsefrau, Kelly is a girl. I've heard that something like 75% of orange cats are male; I had no idea orange females were so uncommon!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That "embarrassing" picture is awesome. I love her little ear tufts! Beautiful kitties.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

She slept like that for a good 30 minutes, haha. I don't know how cats sleep in such uncomfortable-looking positions!


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy "Gotcha Day" to Will and Kelly. Cute pics!! They are 2 very lucky kitties!!


----------

